# FOR SALE BRAND NEW APPLE IPHONE 4G 32GB ,,,WHOLESALE PRIZES,,



## itech11 (Jan 26, 2011)

*ELECTRONIC TRADE SPECIALIST Company is Registered and Legitimate With a Work Force of Over 150 Staffs and 70 R & D Research Engineers that always make sure that all products are delivered in good condition.

We supply many other electronic products, such as Mobile phones, Plasma tvs, Laptops Notebooks, gps Navigation System, Video Games, Console, PDA’s...etc. We are using this medium to look for buyers of mobile phones, we are offering Very low discounts with free shipment for mobile phones and laptops, place your order with your full address, zip-code, and phone contact numbers to Enable issue your proforma invoice and process your shipment.

Our phones are imported from Finland, Hungary and Singapore; they are factory sealed with original packets with complete accessory, e.g. charger, extra battery and software c d. The phones are sim free and it’s never lock to any network, specification: (Europeans / USA-specifications) general network gsm 900/gsm 1800/gsm 1900 platform - tri band (gsm900 + 1800 + 1900 MHz: country of manufactured origin: Finland, Hungary and Singapore.

NOTE : Minimum Order(MOQ) : 1 but you can buy 3unit and get 1 free

Bulk Minimum Order : 10unit and get Extra 3unit Additional with 20% discount .

Shipping fees : free Shipping : FedEx, DHL or UPS
Delivery Time : 38hrs/48hrs.



WE ONLY ACCEPT WESTERN UNION AND MONEY GRAM...


Email: [email protected]

You can add me on your MSN may be we can chat there:[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]




FOR IMMEDIATE ORDER :large purpose..(+44024099387)

[email protected]

[email protected],,

msn:[email protected]


OFFER 3 GET 1 FREE,,,

Nokia:
Nokia N-8 32Gb ----$350
Nokia N900 32GB -------$330
Nokia N97 32GB ------ $300
NokiaN96 16Gb ------$250
Nokia X6 32Gb ------$300

Apple Tablet iPad 64GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) .....$500
Apple Tablet iPad 32GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) ....$450
Apple Tablet iPad 16GB (Wi-Fi + 3G).....$400

Apple iPhone:
Apple Iphone 4g 32gb…$450
Apple iPhone 3GS 32GB- $300
Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB- $250
Apple iPhone 16GB — $180
Apple iPhone 3G 8GB — $170
Apple iPhone 3G 16GB — $190

BlackBerry:
BlackBerry Bold 9700 — $300
BlackBerry Curve 8520—$200
BlackBerry Tour 9630 —$220
Blackberry Curve 8900 — $180
BlackBerry Storm2 9520-$250
BlackBerry Storm2 9550-$230
Blackberry Storm 9500 — $180
Blackberry Storm 9530 — $190
Blackberry Pearl Flip 8220 — $180
Blackberry Bold 9000 — $240
Blackberry Curve 8320 — $230

HTC:
HTC EVO 4G————–$280
HTC Desire ———— $300
HTC Legend —- $275
HTC Google Nexus One $300
HTC HD 2—-$235
HTC Smart —- $210
HTC Tattoo — $205
HTC Pure ——$200
HTC Snap ——$160

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]




Apple Laptops
Apple iMac - 4 GB of RAM - 3.06 GHz - 1 TB Hard Drive ... ... ... $ 740
Apple MacBook Air - Core 2 Duo Ram GHz 2,13-13,3 "- 2GB - 128 $ @ 600
Apple MacBook (ma700ll / A) Mac Notebook. @ $ 500usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA611LL / A) Notebook @ $ 400usd
Apple MacBook (MA254LL / A) Mac Notebook. @ $ 300usd
Apple iBook G3 (M7698LL / A) Mac Notebook. @ $ 400usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA609LL / A) Notebook .. @ $ 350usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA600LLA) Notebook .. @ $ 400usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA610LL / A) Notebook .. @ $ 350usd
Apple MacBook Pro (885909119400) Notebook. @ $ 500usd

Sony VAIO P4 laptop: -

Sony VAIO ® PCG - GRT100 Notebook (PCG - GRT10012) computer. @ $ 400
Sony VAIO ® PCG - GRT100P (PCG - GRT100P3 Notebook PC. @ $ 500
Sony VAIO ® PCG - GRT100P (PCG - GRT100P56) PC Notebook. @ $ 550
Sony VAIO ® PCG - GRT100P (PCG - GRT100P44) PC Notebook. @ $ 480
Sony VAIO ® PCG - GRT100P (PCG - GRT100P17) PC Notebook. @ $ 300
Sony VAIO ® PCG - V505BCP (PCG - V505BCP11) PC Notebook. @ $ 500
Sony VAIO ® PCG - GRT100K (PCG - GRT100K23) PC Notebook. @ $ 480

DELL LAPTOP:
Dell XPS M1710 PC Notebook...$500usd
Dell XPS M2010 PC Notebook....$550usd
Dell Laptop 1100-BX7ZT21...$350
Dell Latitude C640 - 2.0GHz, 512MB, 40GB...$400
Dell Inspiron Model 8500 Laptop..$400
Dell Latitude D810...$500
Dell Inspiron 6000 Notebook Computer..$400
Dell Laptop,Wireless,Intel M,60GB HD,CD/DVD, XP,Pro...$360

Plasma TV
Panasonic TH-42PD50U Television...............$500USD
Panasonic TH-42PX50U Television...............$5500USD
Panasonic TH-50PX50U Television...............$700USD
Panasonic TH-42PWD6UY Television.............$400USD
Panasonic TH-42PD25U/P Television.............$300USD
Panasonic TH-42PHD8UK Television..............$350USD
Panasonic TH-65PHD7UY Television..............$2500USD
Pioneer PDP-5050HD Television...................$6000USD
Panasonic TH-37PX50U Television...............$350USD
Panasonic TH-42PX500U Television..............$500USD
Sony KLV-32M1 Television...........................$300USD
Sony PFM-42V1/S Television........................$400USD
Sony KDE-61XBR950 Television...................$3500USD
Sony KDE-42XBR950 Television...................$600USD
Sony PFM-42X1/S Television.......................$350USD
Sony KDE-42XS955 Television....................$350USD
Sony FWD-50PX1/S Television....................$900USD

Samsung HP-R4252 Television......................$300USD
Samsung LN-R328W - LCD TV - 32..............$450usd
Samsung LN-R408D - LCD TV - 40...............$500usd
Samsung LT-P326W - LCD TV - 32...............$450usd
Samsung LTM 225W - LCD TV - 22..............$290usd
Samsung PPM63H3-plasma panel 63...............$1300usd
Samsung HP-P5071 50-inch 1366X768 HD Plasma TV Ref.....$500usd
Samsung HPP5031 - plasma panel - 50...........$650usd

Sharp 32" Aquos HD-Ready LCD TV.............$355usd
Sony FWD42PV1 Plasma TV..................... $6200usd
Sony KE42M1 Plasma TV.......................... $950usd
Sony PFM42X1 Plasma TV....................... $800usd
Sony KDE42XS955 PlasmaTV....................$9600usd
Sony FWD50PX1 Plasma TV..................... $950usd
Sony KDE50XS955 Plasma TV.................. $740usd
Samsung HPR4252 Plasma TV................... $7300usd
Samsung HPR5052 Plasma TV................... $750usd
Toshiba 42DPC85 Plasma TV.....................$500usd
Toshiba 42HPX95 Plasma TV.....................$350usd
Toshiba 50HP95 Plasma TV........................$300usd
Toshiba 50HPX95 Plasma TV.....................$450usd

Pioneer pdp-424mv plasma TV -$1,800
Pioneer pdp-42a3hd plasma TV -$1,720
Pioneer pdp-434cmx plasma tv-$1,880
Pioneer pdp-43a5hd plasma tv-$1,800
Pioneer pdp-4360hd plasma TV -$1,700
Pioneer pdp-504cmx plasma tv-$1,800
Pioneer pdp-505cmx plasma TV -$1,670
Pioneer pdp-5060hd plasma tv-$1,890

Get your latest mobile phone at cheap and affordable prices, its time to buy cell phone for your self and your love one. We are always welcome any Mobile phone company orders from both overseas and local customers. With our experiences, we highly focus on our customer's needs and provide the excellent quality products to our customers.

We specialize in a wide range of Products such as Laptops,Mobile Phones,Xbox 360,Sony Psp,Plasma Tv,Pda Phones,MP3 & MP4 Players,Video Games Console, Digital Cameras,Dvd Players, LCD TV, CD ROM, DVD Writer, Windows XP, Office 2003 Software, IP phone, USB Phone, Bluetooth Earphone, Bluetooth USB Dongle (Etc) At Discounted Rates. Our aggressive purchasing team enables us to provide our customers with the best prices possible. We have a very large warehouse which allows us to purchase and stock in sizable quantity.

We look forward in placing your order with us and giving you the most competent services as we are using this medium to look for buyers of various electronics product we stock.

If you wish for any product not listed here please email me the product Brand Name and Model and i will source it from our warehouse Our product are brand new, you can book your order at our Sales Manager Company Email Below....

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


You can view our website to ask for more goods...

All of our products are brand new,never used, never rebuilt. We maintain multiple-supplier sources for our products as a means of being able to continually offer the best products at the best prices.

Contact us for further information about warranty and process.

We are committed to doing all it takes to keep you a satisfied customer!

Many thanks and God bless you as you place your order with us today.

Your enquiry will be greatly appreciated.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]



THANKS FOR A VIEW....
*


----------

